# Restoring a Walker Turner BN730 Band Saw



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

*Taking it all apart...*

Hi everyone!!

I have started a full restoration on this band saw a few weeks ago. I am getting great help from the guys/gals at OWWM forum. Figured I would provide a condensed version here as well. Restoring old machines is a new found passion for me and it helps with woodworking as well .

Here are some pictures of the saw right after I picked it up. It dates back to 30s-early 40s. It was owned by a 101 year old "tinkerer" and his son was selling it as he was not using it at all.





































Notice all the neat little things the previous owner built, the light, the on/off switch, the table and fence, and very very functional mobile base. I have removed all these even though it makes me sort of sad.

As I was disassembling it check out what the the PO did!! He used a little extension under the tensioner housing so 80" blades can be used on the saw. It originally requires a 78" which is a custom length.










So I have taken everything apart. Cleaned them with simple green and stripped the paint all the way to bare metal using Citristrip. Probably the biggest challenge was removing the old bearings and replacing them with new sealed ones. The upper wheel bearings are an odd size that are no longer available. I had to get the shaft knurled for it to accept slightly larger diameter ones. Here are some more pictures.














































And what is a project without a little mishap. Cracked the tensioned housing…ouch!! Luckily I was able to find a replacement.










Of course my son was supervising every step of the way except when chemicals and fumes were around (which is most of the time in this project )










I have started some cosmetic repairs, electrolysis and priming and painting but will save those for another day another entry.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


I know you are a happy camper. lol I love the old W/T equipment. I just sold my 1952 DP to a friend here in the desert and bought a 1944W/T DP model 944.
I'm going to favorite this blog so I can keep up with you. Wish I could get my hands in there with you. lol Rand


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


a) this is SOOOOooo cool !!!

b) Your son …. wears high-fashion clothing … very well 

I can tell … from taking the first step toward rebuilding (mechanical, not cosmetic) my new 1956 DeWalt RAS … that … this is an exceptionally gratifying process.

It cemented my decision: if I DO upgrade my Bosch 4100 to a true cabinet saw … it will absolutely be via restoration of Some Old Arn' !

Enjoy !


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


Rand, anytime you are in the area you are more than welcome to breath in all the toxic fumes in the garage with me  and yes I am a "happy Camper" 

LoL Neil, glad you like his clothing line. There are a number of Unisaw restoration threads at OWWM which may be helpful and motivating. Its sort of intimidating but no doubt rewarding.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


some time old tool are beater then new they are more fun to back in shape


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


just wondering how the tensioner broke. was it over tightened? dropped? One of the things that worries me on restores is breaking something. Just curious if there is something new I need to be wary of.
Thanks!


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


ha ha hokie, the million dollar question 

Well see that knob on the top of the tensioner housing in the picture? I wanted to get that knob off to pull out the tensioner screw. It required me to loosen the locking nut underneath it. So I wedged a piece of metal under the screw and rested it on the bottom edge of the housing. Started turning the screw which tightened the piece of metal between the bottom of the screw and the bottom edge of the housing. Unfortunately before the nut came loose, the housing cracked under the pressure pushing the metal block down. I hope that's clear….rough way to learn not to force things too much….


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


Nice find on the bandsaw, is thats a 14''?


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! it is a 12"...


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. It is really tough to tell, sometimes you really do need to force things to get them to move. Other times yo need to revisit the approach.

I was thinking of my RAS that I'm working on restoring. No matter how hard I cranked it, I could not get the locking level to unscrew from the top of the column. I soaked it with PB blaster every day for a week. Finally, my dad was visiting and got the idea to slide a pipe over the lever to give us some leverage. Thanks fully he did this, not me. He wiggled it back and forth and it started to loosen up, but then he noticed it kept getting worse as he'd try to get it off. Finally, it dawned on us that it was reverse threaded (although the threads were hidden so I felt less bad about not knowing). Fortunately we didn't break the casting or the whole saw would have been done for.

Soryy about the break, but thanks for sharing the experience. Cast iron is strong and rigid, but unfortunately it is a little brittle too.


----------



## wilcisia (Jan 5, 2014)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


Hi Camper,

I see this is a really old thread. Give it a try anyway.

I'm in the process of restoring an almost identical saw (1939 Craftsman, but made by WT). What tool did you use to remove the top wheel?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


Hi Wilcisia,

I do not exactly remember but I have a more detailed and informative blog at http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=88818 about the restoration. I think the answer to your question and probably others that would come up can be found there.

PM me if this does not work for you and I will try dig up more info.

Good luck.


----------



## wilcisia (Jan 5, 2014)

Camper said:


> *Taking it all apart...*
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Camper. I am really impressed by how meticulously you documented the process, and how welcoming this community is towards newcomers. I assume I will be able to get most if not all the answers there. I will certainly take up your offer if I do need more help.

Thanks again.


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

*progress*

I figured I would give you guys some updates. Things are coming together pretty well.

After disassembly and cleaning I tackled the repairs to the wheel covers with some fiber mesh reinforced with a wire grid and JB weld. The wheels had some missing sections where either the PO cut parts out or the blade had taken a slice out of them. For example:









here is the mesh I used










here it is on the wheel cover










and the repair after a few coats of JB weld and sanding. The wire grid allowed me to shape that lip at the edge of the wheel cover.










This not only works on pot metal wheel covers but the holes in the cast iron frame as well










After the repairs it was on to priming and sanding. Rustoleum products are highly recommended by the guys at OWWM so I went with that. Used a primer that is suitable for clean or lightly rusted metal. I picked to go with my own color scheme rather than matching the original paint color. Decided on going with the "hammered" line of spray paints. Using hammered black for guides, knobs and wheels and dark bronze from frame, wheel covers and other parts of the saw under the table. I will polish the shafts and other parts that are stainless steel. I expect the polishing part to be challenging but we will see. So far I only finished priming and painting the hammered black parts. Here are some pictures.





































Lets just say spray painting is not without challenges and there is a learning curve and useful tips and tricks but I will spare you those. There is plenty of material on this in OWWM.

Thanks for looking and fire away of you have any questions.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Camper said:


> *progress*
> 
> I figured I would give you guys some updates. Things are coming together pretty well.
> 
> ...


Nice fix.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Camper said:


> *progress*
> 
> I figured I would give you guys some updates. Things are coming together pretty well.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm *enjoying* this !

Did a little body work on a few old cars, in the past, didja ? Looks like you took to that pretty quickly


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Camper said:


> *progress*
> 
> I figured I would give you guys some updates. Things are coming together pretty well.
> 
> ...


All I can say is, "Hurry and get MY saw done." lol When you finish this, you will have something to really be proud of. Keep the pics coming. I still have a lot of popcorn left.


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Camper said:


> *progress*
> 
> I figured I would give you guys some updates. Things are coming together pretty well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Neil. I actually took to working with my hands later on in life so my experience is very limited. The only work I did on cars is mechanical like changing brake pads, master cylinders, distributors…minor stuff. If i did not take up woodworking I may have ended up working on cars..always enjoyed looking under the hood.

Glad you are enjoying the blog .

Rand, you and me both!! I cannot wait to start assembly. I just finished electrolysis and cleaning the table. That will be the next episode. Stay tuned…


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Camper said:


> *progress*
> 
> I figured I would give you guys some updates. Things are coming together pretty well.
> 
> ...


Sweet save on the wheel cover! Very much looking forward to future installments.
thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Camper said:


> *progress*
> 
> I figured I would give you guys some updates. Things are coming together pretty well.
> 
> ...


this is looking great! how strong is the jb weld stuff? I assume it isn't as strong as a real metal weld, but will it take a little minor abuse? Just curious.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Camper said:


> *progress*
> 
> I figured I would give you guys some updates. Things are coming together pretty well.
> 
> ...


If memory serves, JB Weld will act like TiteBond does, in OUR joinery: stronger than the surrounding metals.

I love the stuff. It goes with me, in my motorcycle tool kit. Handy as zip ties and duct tape


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Camper said:


> *progress*
> 
> I figured I would give you guys some updates. Things are coming together pretty well.
> 
> ...


JB Weld is a very strong epoxy and excellent for metal repair. That is the why for it's color. I've had customers bring in a gasoline tanker that leaked over the weekend and it held until they brought it in for welding. It is horrible to get out of aluminum in order to prep it for welding. lol An excellent choice for this application and the wire mesh is a very good idea as well.
Camper, you have earned two atta boys today. lol Rand


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Camper said:


> *progress*
> 
> I figured I would give you guys some updates. Things are coming together pretty well.
> 
> ...


i learn something new everyday lol


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Camper said:


> *progress*
> 
> I figured I would give you guys some updates. Things are coming together pretty well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rand 

....just to add to the comments about JB weld, though I would love to, I cannot take credit for the idea of using JB Weld for the repairs. Even the fiber mesh part was recommended by the guys over at OWWM. The metal mesh part was my contribution as I really wanted to build that lip to make it look somewhat "seamless". JB weld is very easy to work with and the trick is not to rush and complete the repair in one pass but build layers with some sanding in between and letting it dry completely.

Overall the repairs look good for my not-so-high standards (except for one were the metal is bent and its tough to bend pot metal back to original shape, so I think that will be noticeable) but the real test will be after painting…I will post those once they are done this weekend hopefully.


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

*electrolysis*

To clean up the table, I set up an electrolysis tank. Probably overkill but I wanted to see what the hype was all about first hand. There are a few threads here about this as well. The set up is not hard, many alternative ways to do it and I think they will work equally well as long as you are not rushing through it. The critical thing is to make sure you hook up the anode and cathode correctly and not ruin your part . I did have it hooked up incorrectly for about 5 minutes, so make sure you double check lin a while to see that it is working the way its supposed to…

Electrolysis, though very effective, did require minor sanding for a completely clean surface. The black "dust" that is formed on the band saw table did not come off easily with scotchbrite pads. So I resorted to light sanding with 400 grit wet sand paper with WD-40. Here are some pictures:

Table top before electrolysis:










The bottom before electrolysis:










The top after electrolysis and sanding. The stains on teh right hand side look worse in the pictures than they actually are. I am told that evaorust will clean that off. Have not tried yet. Luckily I did not uncover any significant pitting.










The bottom after electrolysis and sitting around for a couple of hours (note the flash rust). Most of the paint came off and probably all would if I left it in there for another day, but I am not too concerned as the paint I am using adheres to light rust and I plan to sand it off before I apply paint.










It looks better than it did before I started which makes me a happy "camper".

One thing I am not sure that I mentioned is, after applying a paint stripper (I used a biodegradable one..highly recommended), pressure washing is real effective in cleaning off the parts and much less messy. This was also the case in removing the flaking paint after electrolysis. Pressure washing was followed up with a good drying with rags and a good rub down with mineral spirits before painting.

Thanks for looking


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Camper said:


> *electrolysis*
> 
> To clean up the table, I set up an electrolysis tank. Probably overkill but I wanted to see what the hype was all about first hand. There are a few threads here about this as well. The set up is not hard, many alternative ways to do it and I think they will work equally well as long as you are not rushing through it. The critical thing is to make sure you hook up the anode and cathode correctly and not ruin your part . I did have it hooked up incorrectly for about 5 minutes, so make sure you double check lin a while to see that it is working the way its supposed to…
> 
> ...


Another convert to the electronic method of removing the nasty stuff!

Welcome, brother.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Camper said:


> *electrolysis*
> 
> To clean up the table, I set up an electrolysis tank. Probably overkill but I wanted to see what the hype was all about first hand. There are a few threads here about this as well. The set up is not hard, many alternative ways to do it and I think they will work equally well as long as you are not rushing through it. The critical thing is to make sure you hook up the anode and cathode correctly and not ruin your part . I did have it hooked up incorrectly for about 5 minutes, so make sure you double check lin a while to see that it is working the way its supposed to…
> 
> ...


looks great. i love electrolysis. the water (assuming no oil or other chemicals) is great for the lawn too.


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Camper said:


> *electrolysis*
> 
> To clean up the table, I set up an electrolysis tank. Probably overkill but I wanted to see what the hype was all about first hand. There are a few threads here about this as well. The set up is not hard, many alternative ways to do it and I think they will work equally well as long as you are not rushing through it. The critical thing is to make sure you hook up the anode and cathode correctly and not ruin your part . I did have it hooked up incorrectly for about 5 minutes, so make sure you double check lin a while to see that it is working the way its supposed to…
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Tiny, I cannot wait to see what it will do to my next restoration project, late 40s 50s Delta 8" table saw, this thing is tiny but is HEAVY and RUSTY


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Camper said:


> *electrolysis*
> 
> To clean up the table, I set up an electrolysis tank. Probably overkill but I wanted to see what the hype was all about first hand. There are a few threads here about this as well. The set up is not hard, many alternative ways to do it and I think they will work equally well as long as you are not rushing through it. The critical thing is to make sure you hook up the anode and cathode correctly and not ruin your part . I did have it hooked up incorrectly for about 5 minutes, so make sure you double check lin a while to see that it is working the way its supposed to…
> 
> ...


you are right Hokie, one thing I am realizing in this restoration process is that using the slower working biodegradable "green" alternatives to nasty chemical stuff you have to take to the local waste station or ways to do things where you can dump the by products in the back yard seems much easier to work with in the long run…just my humble opinion for whatever its worth….


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Camper said:


> *electrolysis*
> 
> To clean up the table, I set up an electrolysis tank. Probably overkill but I wanted to see what the hype was all about first hand. There are a few threads here about this as well. The set up is not hard, many alternative ways to do it and I think they will work equally well as long as you are not rushing through it. The critical thing is to make sure you hook up the anode and cathode correctly and not ruin your part . I did have it hooked up incorrectly for about 5 minutes, so make sure you double check lin a while to see that it is working the way its supposed to…
> 
> ...


looking good sofare 
you may look at my blog about using Citric acid when you have more than one part to
de-rust at the same time 
and you can avoid the flash rust if you use a hairdryer or heatgun after the ragsdrying
and spray some oil on to start with (have to be degreased later)

thank´s for sharing 
Dennis


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

*painting progress*

I finally finished painting all the parts. Decided on a two color scheme with hammered black and hammered dark bronze, I may have mentioned that before. Here some pictures of how some parts look before assembly.













































thanks for looking.

I have some touch up to do but I have to wait 48 hrs. Then on to assembly….cannot wait.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Camper said:


> *painting progress*
> 
> I finally finished painting all the parts. Decided on a two color scheme with hammered black and hammered dark bronze, I may have mentioned that before. Here some pictures of how some parts look before assembly.
> 
> ...


Man, I really like your color choices. that is going to be one really good looking bandsaw. That hammered paint is really getting popular.

Good luck getting it together.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Camper said:


> *painting progress*
> 
> I finally finished painting all the parts. Decided on a two color scheme with hammered black and hammered dark bronze, I may have mentioned that before. Here some pictures of how some parts look before assembly.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with *Dwain*.

The color choice is awesome.

Thanks for the update


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Camper said:


> *painting progress*
> 
> I finally finished painting all the parts. Decided on a two color scheme with hammered black and hammered dark bronze, I may have mentioned that before. Here some pictures of how some parts look before assembly.
> 
> ...


Dang, man! I used hammertone silver and hammertone gray. Now I have to go find some hammertone black. That color scheme is awesome. BTW the original color was this awful dark olive drab. How do I know? My 1944 W/T DP has the original paint. Guess what the new colors are going to be? heh heh heh


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Camper said:


> *painting progress*
> 
> I finally finished painting all the parts. Decided on a two color scheme with hammered black and hammered dark bronze, I may have mentioned that before. Here some pictures of how some parts look before assembly.
> 
> ...


Sorry Neil. I didn't notice you said awesome too. I have my Thesaurus out and I'm looking for a different word. lol


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Camper said:


> *painting progress*
> 
> I finally finished painting all the parts. Decided on a two color scheme with hammered black and hammered dark bronze, I may have mentioned that before. Here some pictures of how some parts look before assembly.
> 
> ...


That looks phenomenal!


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

Camper said:


> *painting progress*
> 
> I finally finished painting all the parts. Decided on a two color scheme with hammered black and hammered dark bronze, I may have mentioned that before. Here some pictures of how some parts look before assembly.
> 
> ...


Inspiring, wonderful workmanship.
I have to look for some of that paint.


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

Camper said:


> *painting progress*
> 
> I finally finished painting all the parts. Decided on a two color scheme with hammered black and hammered dark bronze, I may have mentioned that before. Here some pictures of how some parts look before assembly.
> 
> ...


Look forward to completed project.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Camper said:


> *painting progress*
> 
> I finally finished painting all the parts. Decided on a two color scheme with hammered black and hammered dark bronze, I may have mentioned that before. Here some pictures of how some parts look before assembly.
> 
> ...


i have to admit, I wish more colors were offered in the hammered finishes. Looks like about 10 exist for each brand and they are all similar between the brands. I like your color choices, but wish I could find an off white for one of my projects.


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Camper said:


> *painting progress*
> 
> I finally finished painting all the parts. Decided on a two color scheme with hammered black and hammered dark bronze, I may have mentioned that before. Here some pictures of how some parts look before assembly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Hokie, I agree that off white would be a great addition to the bunch, especially for restoration purposes. It would be a nice accent color IMHO.


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

*Almost there...*

well its all assembled except for the wheels which need tires and crowning. All there except for the before and after pictures  since not all done yet.

I did screw up and paint the surfaces between the male and female brackets for tilting the table so I need to go back and re-visit that since adjusting the table tilt is pretty "sticky"..

3 out of the 4 JB weld repairs at the corners of the wheel covers turned out pretty good.The one on the right side of the upper wheel is noticeable as it required some bending but still better than how it was.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Camper said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> well its all assembled except for the wheels which need tires and crowning. All there except for the before and after pictures  since not all done yet.
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

Camper said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> well its all assembled except for the wheels which need tires and crowning. All there except for the before and after pictures  since not all done yet.
> 
> ...


That is one great looking saw. Thanks for posting your restoration.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Camper said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> well its all assembled except for the wheels which need tires and crowning. All there except for the before and after pictures  since not all done yet.
> 
> ...


Shinny saw. Looks very nice. I love to see people breathing lie back into old tools.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Camper said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> well its all assembled except for the wheels which need tires and crowning. All there except for the before and after pictures  since not all done yet.
> 
> ...


Man! I'm in love again! What a beautiful restoration. You and Medic Ken need to give lessons on restoring these old tools. Oh Wow. I am in awe.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Camper said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> well its all assembled except for the wheels which need tires and crowning. All there except for the before and after pictures  since not all done yet.
> 
> ...


You keep making it look like that, and I'll keep using words like "awesome" and "beautiful."

It just … looks fan-tastic !


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Camper said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> well its all assembled except for the wheels which need tires and crowning. All there except for the before and after pictures  since not all done yet.
> 
> ...


I bet your glad you went through with this restoration, it look grand and solid….nice work enjoy your new old tool…BC


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Camper said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> well its all assembled except for the wheels which need tires and crowning. All there except for the before and after pictures  since not all done yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words everyone. I would be happy to help anyway I can but still far from giving lessons . Your encouragement did/does play a big role on getting motivated to work on the project.

BC : I sure am glad that I went through with this. I think the tune up will be a challenge also but I am looking forward to making some saw dust using this. Probably one of the first will be a nice stand for it. I think that thread may garner more interest with this audience .

The downside about these restorations is that I have to put making sawdust aside due to time/space constraints. Hopefully this weekend I will have sometime to work on unfinished wood projects. I also need to figure out a jig for crowning the tires. I found some articles on OWWM wiki but they seem pretty complex. Any suggestions from the woodworkers?


----------



## dennis353 (Dec 7, 2007)

Camper said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> well its all assembled except for the wheels which need tires and crowning. All there except for the before and after pictures  since not all done yet.
> 
> ...


seeing what you did with your band saw makes me want to work on the one i pick-up.
what a great job!!


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

*Finally done*

Well it is finally done, I have it all together and was able to make some saw dust. Other than assembling it all, I crowned the tires (the blade tracks beautifully) and used Bob Vaughn's article to tune up the wheels and guides etc. Great article by the way. I was able to make straight cuts and follow a curve without any problems. Now I need to make some blade guards and a new stand and most importantly learn to use it properly 

Here is the before and after pictures. Note the little bit of sawdust on the table and under it 

Thanks for following along.


----------



## boardmaker (Mar 8, 2011)

Camper said:


> *Finally done*
> 
> Well it is finally done, I have it all together and was able to make some saw dust. Other than assembling it all, I crowned the tires (the blade tracks beautifully) and used Bob Vaughn's article to tune up the wheels and guides etc. Great article by the way. I was able to make straight cuts and follow a curve without any problems. Now I need to make some blade guards and a new stand and most importantly learn to use it properly
> 
> ...


Beautiful job. I just saw one on CL. If I didn't already have 2 (a Delta and CM), I would be on top of it. They are just beautiful saws.
Not to mention, Walker Turner made wonderful tools in general. 
Nice saw.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

Camper said:


> *Finally done*
> 
> Well it is finally done, I have it all together and was able to make some saw dust. Other than assembling it all, I crowned the tires (the blade tracks beautifully) and used Bob Vaughn's article to tune up the wheels and guides etc. Great article by the way. I was able to make straight cuts and follow a curve without any problems. Now I need to make some blade guards and a new stand and most importantly learn to use it properly
> 
> ...


Turned out to be one great looking saw.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Camper said:


> *Finally done*
> 
> Well it is finally done, I have it all together and was able to make some saw dust. Other than assembling it all, I crowned the tires (the blade tracks beautifully) and used Bob Vaughn's article to tune up the wheels and guides etc. Great article by the way. I was able to make straight cuts and follow a curve without any problems. Now I need to make some blade guards and a new stand and most importantly learn to use it properly
> 
> ...


Walker Turner made some great stuff!

I have had a Walker Turner 16" industrial bandsaw for 50 years (bought it used when I was in college at Georgia Tech) and its is still going strong and making sawdust. The damn things just won't quit and never seem to wear out. And it is so heavily built it is far beyond anything made today.

Planeman


----------



## MichaeltheWoodman (Feb 28, 2012)

Camper said:


> *Finally done*
> 
> Well it is finally done, I have it all together and was able to make some saw dust. Other than assembling it all, I crowned the tires (the blade tracks beautifully) and used Bob Vaughn's article to tune up the wheels and guides etc. Great article by the way. I was able to make straight cuts and follow a curve without any problems. Now I need to make some blade guards and a new stand and most importantly learn to use it properly
> 
> ...


I just acquired a Walker Turner 12" Band Saw and took special interest in your project. Nice job.
I have a couple of questions:
1. Can you be more specific about how the PO lengthened the blade?
2. Where can I find Bob Vaugh's artical?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## aaronjamesprior (Mar 31, 2012)

Camper said:


> *Finally done*
> 
> Well it is finally done, I have it all together and was able to make some saw dust. Other than assembling it all, I crowned the tires (the blade tracks beautifully) and used Bob Vaughn's article to tune up the wheels and guides etc. Great article by the way. I was able to make straight cuts and follow a curve without any problems. Now I need to make some blade guards and a new stand and most importantly learn to use it properly
> 
> ...


Nice job. I've also recently aquired a BN730 however, the lower guide has been completely changed for the worse and the top guide also looks a bit fishy.
Does anyone know where I could find a set of guides for such a saw? Even if it means building some custom brackets.


----------

